#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: آموزش نصب و کرک mikrotik 5.24 و mikrotik 6.1 بر روی انواع سرور و مجازی ساز

## nekooee

*mikrotik-routeros-5.24*
سلام
دوستان همانطور که میدونید mikrotik خیلی کم کرکش گیر میاد و بیشترشون یا تورنت هستند یا لینکشون خرابه. تمپلیت البته برای vmware گیر میاد اما چیزی که من گذاشتم اصل خود iso هست که میشه روی هر سرور یا مجازی ساز نصب و کرک کرد.
فیلم آموزشی به همراه کلیه فایلهای مورد نیاز در فایل فشرده زیر هست. 
روند کار به این شکل هست که ابتدا ورژن 1.22 نصب میشه و لایسنس بهش داده میشه سپس به 5.24 آپگرید میشه و از طریق یک فایل iso دیگر به نام HunterTik-v2.3.1.iso سیستم بوت میشه و کرک صورت میگیره.
بعد از نصب برای اینکه بتونید دسترسی به winbox داشته باشید و در حقیقت اینترنت میکروتیک وصل بشه باید به ترمینال میکروتیک وصل بشید. اگر میکروتیک رو روی لوکال نصب کردید که winbox از طریق mac وصل میشه و سپس میتونید تنظیمات کارت شبکه را انجام بدید در غیر این صورت از طریق ترمینال و ابزار vnc جهت اتصال به سرور می توانید استفاده کنید.
خب وقتی وارد ترمینال شدید به این شکل عمل کنید: 

setup
a
a
enable interface : ether1 (اینجا باید کارت شبکه ای که به اینترنت وصل هست را انتخاب کنید)
IP/subnet mask (باید IP سرور رو بزنید به عنوان مثال:192.168.1.1/24)
g
default gateway (اینجا باید gateway سرورتون رو بزنید برای دسترسی به اینترنت)
x
x
سپس با دستور :

ping 8.8.8.8
چک کنید اگر ping داشتید که اینترت وصل هست اگر نداشتید دستور زیر رو بزنید:
ip address print
ببینید چند خط هست. اگر غیر از IP اصلی که شما وارد کردید خط دیگری هم هست آن را حذف کنید به این شکل:
ip address remove 0
در اینجا 0 خط اول را حذف میکند اگر 1 بزنید خط دوم را حذف میکند و به همین ترتیب...

نباید دیگه مشکلی وجود داشته باشه




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*absk778*,*activity*,*adibadm*,*ahmadip59*,*akbartey*,*ali313d*,*ali9645*,*alik20200*,*amin0181*,*aminshb*,*amiramp*,*arazn95*,*ardalan1*,*arsa-pc*,*ashniggav*,*A_Mohammadi*,*bijanzrfr*,*bways*,*daneshrooz*,*elinaa*,*enzomartini*,*erv114*,*f.alipourian*,*farsmusic*,*ferreidon*,*gazorsang*,*gholomchi*,*hajimetal*,*hakem26*,*HamidZaeri*,*hamiiid62*,*jafarhabibi*,*jahedinia*,*jayjay2007*,*jimatto*,*kak-hiwa*,*kashkela*,*kaveh.21*,*kh.a*,*magic1362*,*mamal1010*,*masoud3257*,*mehdi659*,*Mehdiansari1*,*mehdiroyale*,*mehdi_song*,*mehr463*,*mehrdadpipia*,*metal_dj*,*mety.pc*,*mina110*,*mj_blue*,*moein01*,*moeinflash*,*mohammad1639*,*mohammad_id*,*mohsenn*,*morteza8780*,*mortezab*,*mosab.k*,*mrrobot1*,*mstiesto*,*omidonline11*,*omidsamani*,*paymansadeqi*,*pps2011*,*psp1000*,*rahjou@gmail*,*ramcom*,*reza.kangan*,*reza309*,*rezajoon74*,*rezanurse826*,*Rmiin*,*rzel55*,*sahamipoor*,*Sajad.Nekora*,*sajad_mjk*,*samarayaneh*,*saya2168*,*setam*,*shervin110*,*siamak.sh*,*siavash125*,*sibil*,*sir.zartosht*,*siyatar57*,*skazi*,*smr2011*,*smsh_sr*,*ss3701*,*ssmitikomon*,*star72*,*tabikaran*,*TARIMEHR*,*tohid film*,*tommy99*,*vahidati*,*varna*,*vighil*,*v_o_i_c_e_02*,*wesign*,*yaadel*,*Yek.Doost*,*ymg2006*,*خلیل شهاب*,*علی علی61*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

*mikrotik-routeros-6.1-vmware*

این هم یک image هست که از روی میکروتیک 6.1 همراه با لایسنس level 6 و مادام العمر گرفته شده و کرک شده نیست. ایمیج از روی مجازی ساز vmware گرفته شده و باید روی همون استفاده بشه. تا زمانی که از این ایمیج استفاده بشه نیاز ندارید که کرک انجام بدید. چون میکروتیک بر اساس سریال هارد، لایسنس رو استفاده میکنه.
در ضمن قابل اپگرید به ورژنهای جدید تر هم هست.

موفق باشید




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*absk778*,*activity*,*ahmadip59*,*ali9645*,*alnaloty*,*aminshb*,*arash.al*,*arsa-pc*,*A_Mohammadi*,*bijanzrfr*,*bways*,*daneshrooz*,*enzomartini*,*esifix*,*gholomchi*,*hajimetal*,*hakem26*,*HamidZaeri*,*jayjay2007*,*kak-hiwa*,*kashkela*,*kaveh.21*,*kh.a*,*mafia1384*,*magic1362*,*majid976*,*malekt*,*mascctv*,*mehdijeee*,*mehdiroyale*,*mehr463*,*mina110*,*mohammad1639*,*mortezab*,*mrrobot1*,*omidonline11*,*parham.1986*,*paymansadeqi*,*pps2011*,*rahjou@gmail*,*rezajoon74*,*rzel55*,*samarayaneh*,*shervin110*,*siyatar57*,*skazi*,*smr2011*,*ss3701*,*ssmitikomon*,*tommy99*,*vighil*,*yaadel*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## hajimetal

سلام 
من این میکروتیک رو با virtual boxبالا اوردم ولی لایسنس از بین رفت
کمک کنید

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## nekooee

کدوم یکی؟ اون که در تاپیک اول گذاشتم فایل نصبش هست و خودتون میتونید نصب کنید ولی دومی فقط روی vmware باید برگردونید!
فرقی هم با هم زیاد نمیکنن شما اگر روی virtual box می خواین نصب کنید از روش تاپیک اول برید

شاید کرک تاپیک اول روی این ورژن هم جواب بده تست کنید اگر نشد فایل ستاپ خودش رو نصب کنید

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*mj_blue*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## hajimetal

من ورژن 6 میخوام
ورژن 5 رو نصب کردم

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## nekooee

پس باید برای این ورژن یک نسخه کرک شده گیر بیارید از ورژن 6 به بعد کرک زیاد نیست همشون نسخه هایی هستند که با لایسنس نصب شدند و بعد از روی اونها image گرفته شده و چون لایسنس میکروتیک بر اساس سریال هارد هست و هارد هم در این روش کاملا یکسان هست لایسنس هم منتقل میشه و کار میکنه.
این image فقط برای wmvare هست. ورژن 6 چی داره که تو ورژن 5 شما ندارید و دنبال ورژن 6 هستید؟

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## hajimetal

تو ورژن 6 یه سری باگ برطرف شده از نظر امنیتی
اخه برای من سوال پیش امد
چرا این نسخه های vmwareرو دانلود میکنم و اجرا میکنم لایسنس میپره......

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## nekooee

فکر نکنم اون باگهایی که میگید برای شما زیاد فرق کنه مگه واقعا چیز خیلی امنیتی بخواین استفاده کنید. دلیل اینکه چرا لایسنس میپره هم بهتون گفتم

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*setam*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mehdi_song

چرا مخفیه فایلا

----------


## A.R.T

> چرا مخفیه فایلا


درود
برای خارج شدن از مخفی بودن باید روی قسمت تشکر کلیک کنید

----------

*jayjay2007*,*nekooee*,*paymansadeqi*,*rashidi235*,*setam*

----------


## ery88

لینک دانلود نداره که!

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز باید روی کلید تشکر کلیک کنید تا لینک های دانلود رو ببینید

----------

*mohammad..*

----------


## laser

سلام من یک متال دارم وقتی به برق می زنم تا بوت میشه مکش توی وین باکس میاد دیگه وارد نمیشه

----------

